# G0399 vs 95806 for Medicare patients



## uhlerclarem (Aug 28, 2008)

Help!!
for billing purposes are these codes the same? And will Medicare accept one over the other? We are going thru transition for Medicare carriers (NHIC to Palmetto) and unfortunately, neither carrier is accepting phone calls right now. I find no LCD or NCD for the new code G0399 (effective 3.18.08).
Thanks
Clare


----------

